# Help with weber DCOE



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all, I am new to the carb scene. I recently purchased a car from a fellow texer' and it has been converted to weber dcoe carbs. the car is running good, but I feel as if it could run better. I was told by the PO that the distributor was welded in full advance to minimize wiring and vac lines under the hood for a clean look (which he definetly achieved) But I want the car to run better. I need help not sure which way to go. Current set up is Weber 45 DCOE's,ported and polished Chadil long runner intake( both smoothed and painted), Techtonics 268 cam , HD springs and adjustable cam gear, modified OBX polished stainless header, aluminum alt pulley, early 8v belt tensioner, aluminum underdrive crank pulley,NGP 8mm plug wires, modified vacuum advanced dizzy,carter fuel pump, braided stainless fuel line, moon fuel gauge. All help is appreciated pics for clicks








yes its Jay's old car...


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Help with weber DCOE (ClearBraGuy)*

what is it doing well and not doing well? you will have to find out what your initial advance at idle is and what you overall by 3000-4000 is before you go any further. the previous owner should know but i would check it first and go from there. looks like a well thought out carb setup


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Help with weber DCOE (candm)*

Dump the vac advance dizzy and get a CIS-E knockbox setup. Your fuel economy will improve greatly, as will the power output IMO.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Help with weber DCOE (B4S)*

ok cis-e knock box is chinese to me please elaborate...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's the ignition setup from an 85-88 8v GTI/GLI/Scirocco 87-89 16v GTI/GLI/Scirocco. It sounds harder to get than it is, no worries. It's a standalone ignition controller/knock sensor setup, very handy for stuff like this. Most of the carb guys run that or an MSD box/timing computer, which also works really well but doesn't include the knock sensor. I'm currently running the CIS-E knockbox ignition, but will be upgrading to Megasquirt as an ignition controller in the spring.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

what components do I need and any special links for installation are appreciated. I searched and cant seem to find a descriptive install guide.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.driversfound.com/sc...nsor/
All you need to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

ok now you have oficially scare the S*#T out of me. Thats a ton of work....


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*

before you change anything, what is wrong with how it runs?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClearBraGuy* »_ok now you have oficially scare the S*#T out of me. Thats a ton of work....

Maybe buying a show car was a bad idea, that's cake work, half a day, tops. Any solution you can find will involve a lot more than the CIS-E retrofit, unfortunately.







.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Good ole MSD with an advance computer would give you a nice advance curve and hot spark to boot. Plus if you can install a sterio you can install MSD. Then I'd consider getting a wideband to see if the jetting is good. Then look into higher compression if it's just the stock ABA compression.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

nothing wrong with how it runs, just know that it can run better, and I am sure it has more power that what its putting out. But by no means does it run bad. It runs a little rich, which a good tune would take care of...


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*

explain what size motor, pistons, cams, timing info and all jets and chokes you have


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (candm)*

will have to get all that info from PO. all the info I have is listed above


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

as far as MSD any links to installs of that system. I see that the CIS conversion needs to utilize the oem throttle switches on the throttle body and I am not seeing where that would fit on the webers.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClearBraGuy* »_as far as MSD any links to installs of that system. I see that the CIS conversion needs to utilize the oem throttle switches on the throttle body and I am not seeing where that would fit on the webers.


Not sure what ignition you are running now but odds are it involves the ignition amplifier pictured in the lower right. It's an OEM VW part.










_Modified by joezeeuw at 5:12 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClearBraGuy* »_as far as MSD any links to installs of that system. I see that the CIS conversion needs to utilize the oem throttle switches on the throttle body and I am not seeing where that would fit on the webers.


Make a bracket (as I did), or remove them completely (as mine are now). It runs pretty much the same with or without the switches.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

Which would you guys suggest both seem to get the job done, the CIS conversion looks to keep the car using VW parts....


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ClearBraGuy)*

for the Cis conversion, I would need wiring harness, knock sensor, knock box, and distrubutor correct? My question is what would advance my timing? Is the knock box capable of advancing and retarding?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yep, it does the advancing based on a vacuum signal (which you can get from the brake booster line). You'd need to use a digifant distributor, with an adapter ring (it's slightly smaller at the base than the ABA one). You'd also need the ICM (ignition control module), but they're in most VWs up to 1992.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I tap into the brake booster line for vacuum? Wouldnt that be a constant vacuum?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*

On the engine side of the check valve







.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Any harm in running it the way it is for a season or two?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't worry about it, unless you're going to use it as a daily driver...and then, it's the fuel economy I would worry about, not the mechanical aspect.


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I never plan on making it a daily. my original concern was lack of power.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*

IM sent


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Big CADDY)*

Replied!!!!!


----------



## gryffinwings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Help with weber DCOE (ClearBraGuy)*

If you by chance can't get the information on the Chokes and the Jets, all that information is easily obtainable on the carbs themselves. One thing you can do to help yourself with these carbs is get a couple of books on them such as Haynes Weber Carburetor Manual, very helpful information.
The Main Jets, Air Correction Jets, Emulsion Tubes, and Idle jets are right underneath the Jet Inspection Cover, also know as the mickey mouse ear cover, you take that off and you'll see a pair of jet assemblies, you unscrew those out and you'll be able to read the numbers on them.
The bigger one is the Main Jet assembly, which has:
Main Jet on bottom
Emulsion Tube in the middle
Air Correction Jet on top underneath the retainer
The smaller one is the Idle jet.
Other things you will want to look at are the Accelerator Pump Jet, which is underneath screw plugs to the sides on top before the throttle plates.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*

Todd...The engine looks great but if it's going to be a prob, let's yank it and drop in a built VR.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Why would you go and do that??


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

actually about to purchase a home and contemplating selling the car


----------



## ClearBraGuy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

actually abou







t to purchase a home and contemplating selling the car


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ClearBraGuy)*

Oh no. You better not sell it. You'll regret it once summer comes. I still have mine and have no plans of ever getting rid of it, even after I pickup my 996 4S next year. 
Relax and enjoy the car.


----------

